# Need help with HC and algae



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my first time setting up a tank and need some advice.
The HC was grown emersed in eco-complete for a month and filled two weeks ago along with used filter media from old tank. I am having trouble with algae growing everywhere. HC is still growing but many leaves are turning yellow.

Light is 6 Cree Q2 at 700ma led for 8-9 hrs, also have CO2 inject with about 1.5bps. 
Its a 7 gallon tank with no fish yet and not dosing anything.
NOW:
You can see hair algae? growing on the HC.

















Closeup









Can someone also ID this plant? The roots are growing from the stem.









Compared to 2 weeks ago (first day filling):


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I see the algae on the HC but kinda of hard tho, is it green or black algae?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

That mystery plant looks like Hygrophila Polysperma.

As for the algae, im not too sure. How long do you have your lights on? How high are they off the waters surface?

Maybe start dosing using the EI method?

Sorry if this doesnt help much. 

Tyson.


----------



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

halonine said:


> That mystery plant looks like Hygrophila Polysperma.
> 
> As for the algae, im not too sure. How long do you have your lights on? How high are they off the waters surface?
> 
> ...


I have lights on about 8-9 hours. Lights are 2 inch above water.
Maybe I will try reduce # of LED and raise the light.

Where I can find places that sell Macro Nutrient in small amount, as its only for a 7 gallon tank?
Thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd say raise the lights and start ei. excel/metricide dose should melt the hair algae away. Atleast with no fish you can dose higher


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would definitely use Flourish Excel/Metricide in overdose quantities for a 10 to 14 day period. I usually use 1 ml/gallon Excel or .5ml/gallon Metricide. 

I would do a 100% W/C and mist the HC with an Excel dilution (1 part Excel/10 parts water) and then follow up with the 10 - 14 day OD treatment. Amano shrimp will also eat hair/cladophora type algaes if starved. I've done the Amano and OD treatment simultaneously with good results.

Good luck !

Stuart


----------

